# Wahoo, pressed plates!



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Big thanks to Alex at Elite Car Care, very pleased with them! Was nice to have them sealed in plastic too, you don't get that in Halfords! :thumb: Great to see you again Alex & I love the new unit!

Only put the rear plate on tonight as I wanted to see them on!  Really good quality plates, I will be buying a set for Daily Daisy too :argie:

Only a couple of rubbish phone piccies, can't find my charger for the camera :lol:



















Big smiles


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

They look great :thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

look good!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Must say they look yummy:thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

they look sooooo nice. i want i want i want

(are these road legal? or for show plates only?)


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cheers yo!

They are road legal mate


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Copy cat


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Had these on my Clio 172 and they were illegal. Nice though.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> cheers yo!
> 
> They are road legal mate





bero1306 said:


> Had these on my Clio 172 and they were illegal. Nice though.


 
i still want to get somehow much roughly do these cost?


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

Are these road legal? My jeep failed its MOT the other day because I have the (use to be legal) 3d style lettering. Apparently the law has changed recently only allowing standard lettering?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

bero1306 said:


> Had these on my Clio 172 and they were illegal. Nice though.


See my posts with these too, they're not illegal. These are fully BSAU marked and fully road legal, other versions may not be though.

See the markings in these too (sorry for the hijak dawn!)



















Shows they conform to the rules and I've been pulled since having them and they were checked by the officer who commented on how much nicer they look and also came to the conclusion they were legal


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Agree mate. Mine never had these markings.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

my mate had them with the markings ect.. and was told by the traffic cop who gave him a ticket that unless the car came supplied with pressed plates (think its pre 70 something) then its not legal to put them on..

but it could depend on the officer/area i suppose.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

lemkey said:


> Are these road legal? My jeep failed its MOT the other day because I have the (use to be legal) 3d style lettering. Apparently the law has changed recently only allowing standard lettering?


Always just been a standard font, the metal one need to be reflective.
As for metal plates pre 70 something thats for the black plates and white letters as far as im aware.

How many tractors and hgv's did we see as kids with metal plates proper ones yellow background and black lettering, especially on the dustbin wagon...:lol:


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

I have domed and carbon fibre effect on mine 
Look something along the lines of this








Sorry bad photo but it was the only way i could get to show the carbon!


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

after watching traffic cops the other night then as long as you have the BS mark on them you are ok! look good by the way!


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

They look the business - I've been contemplating getting a set for my 197......think my mind is made up now! Just can't decide whether to get GB on them or not....


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

J3FVW said:


> They look the business - I've been contemplating getting a set for my 197......think my mind is made up now! Just can't decide whether to get GB on them or not....


Get them mate, they finish the car off nicely. Give Alex a bell, he'll help you decide :thumb:


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

How much are they? 

I've got some pressed german style plates, but kept getting pulled for them so i've took them off.


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> Get them mate, they finish the car off nicely. Give Alex a bell, he'll help you decide :thumb:


Are they still £39 for the pair?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

They're £39 a pair incl delivery and they definitely are road legal, many hoops have been jumped through to get the approval to manufacture them. They are reflective, can be seen on an ANPR and conform to all the rules and regulations. :thumb:

Good to see you yesterday Dawn and I look forward to seeing pics of the Vee with them on. 

Alex


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

What else did she walk away with? 

ANd I'm still loving my plates, popped into renault this week and they all commented on them too


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Think i shall get a set of these orderd for the Meg, mine are starting to peel on the back so i have a good excuse.


----------



## Frankoacoustics (Mar 25, 2011)

How does one go about ordering??? 


Sent from iPhone ... Sorry about the spelling


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

bigmcclarron said:


> I have domed and carbon fibre effect on mine
> Look something along the lines of this
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get these from mate? pm if ya like


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Frankoacoustics said:


> How does one go about ordering???
> 
> Sent from iPhone ... Sorry about the spelling


Send me a PM with the details and we can go from there. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

They do look good will be ordering a set soon also. They are a perfect reason to get pulled over if there is a clueless copper out there and there are many who insist's they are not road legal


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, but anyone ever trying to issue you with a ticket has to know the law which you have broken. You can always ask him/her to explain to you the legislation and where it comes from. They won't be able to as far as I see it. Not that I've had that problem, he checked for the marks and agreed they were legal when I got stopped. I was hesitant to get them at first cos I thought it might cause issues (white sporty car with black wheels is always gonna attract attention as it is I felt) but it hasn't 

Best change I made to my car! Sooo much cleaner


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

EliteCarCare said:


> They're £39 a pair incl delivery and they definitely are road legal, many hoops have been jumped through to get the approval to manufacture them. They are reflective, can be seen on an ANPR and conform to all the rules and regulations. :thumb:
> 
> Good to see you yesterday Dawn and I look forward to seeing pics of the Vee with them on.
> 
> Alex


PM sent :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

J3FVW said:


> PM sent :thumb:


replied to with all details. :thumb:


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

nick-a6 said:


> Where did you get these from mate? pm if ya like


Demon plates my friend, about £45 quid but well worth it


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Think there are legal ones on eBay for £26 delivered.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

dann2707 said:


> Think there are legal ones on eBay for £26 delivered.


Beware of eBay plates as many will advertise them as legal but they're not.

Alex


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Funny to see how development goes in different countries...We've had pressed plates since cars came here and now all new cars comes with plastic plates like you guys are used to


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

EliteCarCare said:


> Beware of eBay plates as many will advertise them as legal but they're not.
> 
> Alex


As quoted from the ad

"MOT COMPLIENT All Our Plates Come With The Required BSAU145d Number & Manufactures Details And Will Come With The Correct Spacing (ie: BS09 FGH)

THESE PLATES ARE THE ROAD LEGAL CHARLES WRIGHT FONT AS REQUIRED BY LAW"

Seems legit?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Meh, I've had plates from ebay (not pressed plates granted) but they were utter sh11t! Not as advertised, very misleading. 

Atleast with Elite's ones you know what you are getting & legal.


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

http://www.craigsplates.com/3d-vision-number-plates


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

dann2707 said:


> Think there are legal ones on eBay for £26 delivered.





SWFC said:


> http://www.craigsplates.com/3d-vision-number-plates


Chaps Alex pays to be a trader on here why post links to other sources
iam sure most forum members can use google to find them.


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

Hmmm I'm pretty sure that they have to have the postcode of the maker and also be bs marked.

That's why dubmeister reckon they are the only company in the uk that sell road legal pressed plates


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So go look at the specific pic i posted of elites and you'll see they're included


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

maggi133 said:


> So go look at the specific pic i posted of elites and you'll see they're included


Sorry it's difficult to see the postcode in your photos


----------



## Tayla (Jan 1, 2011)

where can i get a set of these please


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Mikee said:


> Sorry it's difficult to see the postcode in your photos


Better?


----------



## White-r26 (Dec 14, 2010)

I got a set from eBay, got pulled and £60 fine in 3 weeks of having them on 

If these are fully road legal I wouldn't mind a set.. They look miles better than plastic 1's


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

I also had a set of these fitted 2 years ago. I passed a traffic bobby dealing with another motorist by the roadside, he quickly jumped in his car & came after me like I'd just done an armed robbery:wall:. They didn't like them so it was a £30 fine & no points.

They may have the BS number on, but if you're stopped you'll get the old 'our ANPR can't read the font type' blah blah.


----------

